# Mama's Kidding Thread - She Kidded! VIDEO - New pictures added 1/19



## SarahFair (Jan 9, 2012)

_Ive decided to keep everything in the 1st post and make sort of a timeline with updates.
I find it harder to look through threads with updates over pages and pages _


*Her due date is January 19th.*

*January 9th- *
Her udders as of this morning are filled up about the size they did the last time she kidded.. (which didnt fill till RIGHT before she kidded)
Last week she had a bit of dark colored discharged. 
A couple days later I found a clear mucous glob on the porch. Not having any other pregnant does I dont know who to blame.
This morning there are a couple blobs of brown mucus on her tail..


As much as Ive read is that sometimes does will have some dark discharge if the kids become stillborn for whatever reason...
She hasnt acted different in anyway for the past week (shes laying down more, but thats normal) and today shes not running anywhere. ...still hungry as a horse though. 


Im just scared that discharge this early could be a bad sign?


*January 10th-*
A lot of itching and nipping at her side. This picture was from that night






*January 11-*
Her ligaments feel softer and still nipping at her side.


*January 12 - *
Her udder looks slightly fuller and there is some discharge in the early morning
Im not sure but her tummy looks lower and lower.
Ive seen her do those back stretches over the past couple days


*January 14-*
Shes acting a little slower today.. I fed her in her  stall (which her son snuck into) and she rammed him up against the wall, something Ive never seen her do. Yeah, Ive seen them get pushy for food but never so forceful..
There is a little mucus discharge but just a tad. When she pees its only a little at a time and after shes done she remains in a squat. 
Her stomach looks a little lower and she keeps her tail at an arch


_*January 15-*
_
Shes very pushy towards the other goats today, including her son from last year. Shes mounting the new female goat as well. Her ligaments seem to have hardened back up. Still doing stretches and yawning and sometimes a little bit of a back curl.
Tiny bit of discharge this morning as well. 


_*January 16-*_
Shes staying with the herd but I also see her straying away at times.. Shes being bossy over food. 
Her ligaments feel a little softer than they did at 5:30 this morning (its noon now) 
We are suppose to have rain tomorrow.. I dont think its any kind of storm but maybe it will help
Ive also noticed her back end isnt as "pointed" as in previous days


_*January 18-*_
She finally kidded on day 149!
I had been in the hospital the night of the 16th and all day the 17th and got home about 3:30 today. 
Her ligaments were soft and her sides were hollowed out!
Contractions were coming not far apart and she was up and down up and down. A few minutes later her water broke and after about 15 minutes of pushing out popped a baby. A couple minutes later out popped another baby.
Both boys and both adorable!

Here is a video of her on friday January 6th. Her sides were very active I noticed so I hope this is a good sign
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150515440342356


Picture Diary:
Dates
December 20th
January 9, 11, 12,14,15,16,18

*Rear View*





























*Above View*



























*Side View*


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 9, 2012)

Pregnant people and animals all have a mucus plug that forms over the cervix.  They loose this anywhere from a couple weeks to a couple days before labor. If she's due around the 19th she's right on time for this.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 9, 2012)

I knew about the mucus plug and thought that was probly more the clear gunk..
The rust colored stuff is what is raising an eyebrow


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 9, 2012)

Not much you can do at this point, other than wait and see, consult a vet, or consider putting her on tetracyclene treatments for 5 days. Tetracyclene is the normal treatment to help prevent abortions from chlamydia and enterotoxemia(spelling?).   

can use oxytetracyclen injectables, 1 cc per 40lbs, biomycin or LA 200 or equivalant. 

can use feed grad tetracyclene crumbles. I know them as 4G

can use water soluble tetracyclene powder and put in water for 5 days. I can't remember dosage off th top of my head.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 9, 2012)

I should add, that I don't feel that she is for sure having problems, just making some suggestions. I have found that a little discharge can be normal.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 9, 2012)

Some times goats and people spot a tiny bit during pregnancy.  It can mean a problem or it can be just that, spotting.  My guess would be that based on when she is due she's starting to lose her plug and spotted a bit during that process.  She could also have a touch of placenta previa.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 10, 2012)

No more spotting as of this morning...

I saw a good bit of movement in her tummy yesterday so Im hoping that is a good sign!!


Shes taking food from my hand but doesnt want me touching her (which is way out of the ordinary) and her son (last march's baby) is being extra protective of her..


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 10, 2012)

There's not much discharge, so from judging from those pics I don't feel anything is wrong.  BUT, that's looking at pictures over the net, so take that with a grain of salt.     And her udder doesn't look like she's really bagged up yet, but again, I don't know the goat so that's just my opinion from the pics.  Looks to me like she's still a few weeks away from kidding.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 10, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> There's not much discharge, so from judging from those pics I don't feel anything is wrong.  BUT, that's looking at pictures over the net, so take that with a grain of salt.     And her udder doesn't look like she's really bagged up yet, but again, I don't know the goat so that's just my opinion from the pics.  Looks to me like she's still a few weeks away from kidding.


WEEKS?!?! 
Shes going to drive me nuts if thats the case! 


But in reality she didnt fill up much with her first one. 
The first picture I think was a handful but now its about two..


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 10, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I keep forgetting it's already the 10th, so that would only be 9 more days until her due date.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 10, 2012)

I noticed a lot today she was nipping at her stomach *a lot*...
Hope its a sign for good things to come!


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 11, 2012)

I keep bothering yall with pictures and updates but its really for me.
Its easier to keep up with this online so I can look back at dates photos and updates than try to remember off memory 




Shes still nipping a little back there and it could be me but her ligaments feel softer.. not gone but softer

Ive been putting her in a "stall" a few hours a day and at night to get her use to it. She doesnt like it very much but I think shes getting use to it 
From last night..
Last night she was doing a little stretching with her back and had some "leaking"
She was also getting up and down up and down. When she laid down she had a snore like sound to her breath 









From this morning..
Shes still nipping a little back there and it could be me but her ligaments feel softer.. not gone but softer


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 11, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> I keep bothering yall with pictures and updates but its really for me.
> Its easier to keep up with this online so I can look back at dates photos and updates than try to remember off memory
> 
> 
> ...


You are not bothering us at all. We love the pictures  and we love updates.  I am waiting with you. So PLEASE keep the pictures and updates coming. Can't wait to see the baby or babies.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 11, 2012)

Her udder looks good! So much easier to see now after her clip.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> > I keep bothering yall with pictures and updates but its really for me.
> 
> 
> You are not bothering us at all. We love the pictures  and we love updates.  I am waiting with you. So PLEASE keep the pictures and updates coming. Can't wait to see the baby or babies.


Love 'em too!!!


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 11, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Her udder looks good! So much easier to see now after her clip.


Haha yeah.. I guess she just looks hairy on camera


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 12, 2012)

I got a forward facing picture of her that shows how wide she is..

Anyone want to play a little game?
Guess how many kids she might have and if they are going to be bucks or does!
Last year she gave me a single big boy


I would like two but I think shes only going to give me a single again










Here is a picture of her last years kid only a couple hours old


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 14, 2012)

Shes acting a little slower today.. I fed her in her  stall (which her son snuck into) and she rammed him up against the wall, something Ive never seen her do. Yeah, Ive seen them get pushy for food but never so forceful..
There is a little mucus discharge but just a tad. When she pees its only a little at a time and after shes done she remains in a squat. 
Her stomach looks a little lower and she keeps her tail at an arch


I hope its today or tomorrow 


Added this picture from this morning. I think its just so funny how big shes gotten
Poor girl!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the updated picture. I think she is going to have one and sorry but I think it's going to be a male. Does it matter to you on the sex? Hope she has it today.   Can't wait for baby pictures.


----------



## RPC (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking good I hope it is soon for you. The wait is horrible isn't it.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 14, 2012)

I think its going to be another single male too!
I just really want a girl so I can extend her lines as long as possible. 

...if she keeps having boys and I have to keep banding them then its only half the fun!
I want to see grand kids and great grand kids!




I just went out there and saw her doing some stretching and the "yawning" at the same time.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 14, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> I think its going to be another single male too!
> I just really want a girl so I can extend her lines as long as possible.
> 
> ...if she keeps having boys and I have to keep banding them then its only half the fun!
> ...


Well I hope that it's a girl.  That would be a great thing.

 yeah that wouldn't be any fun!

I hope today is the day. Bring on the little girl and pictures. :bun


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 14, 2012)

hoping for a girl fo you, but she does look like she is only carrying a single, but they can fool you sometimes.


----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 14, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> I got a forward facing picture of her that shows how wide she is..
> 
> Anyone want to play a little game?
> Guess how many kids she might have and if they are going to be bucks or does!
> ...


Can't you see them, one on each side!  

 I'm one of those from BYC..came back on to what's up in the lucky folks that can have these animals..and looky what I found!  Now I will be back all day today!!  Or tomorrow..as they say come on chicke in the chicken hatching world..I'll add my ~ Come on baby goat..or what ever you call them!  

 Wait, I know..they are called kids!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 14, 2012)

You never know.  She could have two very tiny girls.   Or one big girl.   It's a crap shoot!


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 14, 2012)

I sat down with her in the stall for about an hour tonight..
After shed been down for a while I noticed a little milky discharge from her. Once she got up and pooped I noticed it stained the discharge a brownish color. 
Whew! I thought I was having rust colored discharge, but really its just poop staining it!

Shes pooping more frequent and they are becoming softer. The last one was a little "stringy".
Shes also urinating a little more but its only a tiny bit. When she squats I notice shell stay in that position a good few seconds


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 14, 2012)

Hope that means tomorrow, if not tonight.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 15, 2012)

So any news of pending kids?  Hoping all goes smoothly.

K


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 15, 2012)

She hates me is the update. 
Her ligaments have hardened back up and she only wants me for food.


I walked out and peeked over the stall and in the corner I saw black fur.
...it was a kitten whod curled up for the night. 
I was so excited till I realized that 


Shes being very pushy towards the other goats and has been mounting my newest nanny since yesterday


----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## SarahFair (Jan 15, 2012)

I notcied she's shying away from the bunch a little. Shell get up aand graze a little but when she lays down she goes to a area away from everyone.
We were out bruning today and noticed when she got up her udder was noticeably larger.. not tight but larger.
I hope her ligaments soften back up by the time I check on her tonight.

Another thing I noticed is she stayed really away from us. Usually she's worse than a dog right up under you.. but today she doesn't want me touching her or around her (unless I'm doing something directly for her.. ie: giving her food or opening a door for her)


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 15, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> I notcied she's shying away from the bunch a little. Shell get up aand graze a little but when she lays down she goes to a area away from everyone.
> We were out bruning today and noticed when she got up her udder was noticeably larger.. not tight but larger.
> I hope her ligaments soften back up by the time I check on her tonight.
> 
> Another thing I noticed is she stayed really away from us. Usually she's worse than a dog right up under you.. but today she doesn't want me touching her or around her (unless I'm doing something directly for her.. ie: giving her food or opening a door for her)


 :bun Come on babies!!!


----------



## Missy (Jan 15, 2012)

Crosses fingers for a nice easy uneventful kidding for you!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## TGreenhut (Jan 15, 2012)

sending the pink vibes


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks y'all!
Her ligaments are still there as 5:30 this morning.

I swear its driving me nuts. There I was having a nice little dream about Christopher Plummer when a lady came and sat down and started telling me about goat labor signs. I woke up thinking about it extra early.



She was doing some soft calling this morning but its not the first time this past week I've heard it.
...she was probly just trying to sweet talk me into letting her out.

Ill take her daily updated pictures when it gets light out here


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

Amazing how goats and babies get into your head at night.  

Hopefully Mama kids soon and you have Healthy Babies and Healthy Mom.  And then you and Christopher Plummer can talk about what a excellent idea for him to have a pretty goat from your herd. lol.  

K


----------



## wannacow (Jan 16, 2012)

Christopher Plummer???    Don't you just hate it when a good dream gets interrupted?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> Thanks y'all!
> Her ligaments are still there as 5:30 this morning.
> 
> I swear its driving me nuts. There I was having a nice little dream about Christopher Plummer when a lady came and sat down and started telling me about goat labor signs. I woke up thinking about it extra early.
> ...


 Come on light, I want to see some pictures.  Sorry to hear you weren't able to get much sleep.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 16, 2012)

Im going out to feed them in a little bit and Ill get some pictures then. 
While we all wait on mama to kid I thought Id introduce the little billy responsible for all this...

He really doesnt have a name other than "The Billy".
Its sad actually because hes been with us since he was about 4 months old 
Here he is about a month or 2 after we brought him home. 





About 8 months




Summer of 2011




And today





Im wondering with such simple colors he came from and mamas simpleness if Im going to get one like last years baby


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

He is adorable. Thank you for posting. I love the colors that he produces.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

Impressive Billy.  And definitely hope you get a kid like last year.   Love his colorings.  

Thanks for sharing your Impressive Guy.  

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

He is gorgeous, thanks for sharing


----------



## crazyland (Jan 16, 2012)

What a guy! And just look at those horns he has.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 16, 2012)

I have given up trying to predict baby goat colors.


----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice looking dad, love his color.  He sure was a cutie when young.  Maybe you will get one that is his color, and one that is the color of the last?  There, maybe.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 16, 2012)

OH my gosh!  That little buck is lovely.   And what a wonderful expressive face he has!   You should get some beautiful babies from that boy!


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 17, 2012)

Really bad news for me



I'm sitting in a hospital bed waiting for surgery..
Now I hope mama WAITS to have her baby till I'm feeling better :/


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 17, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> Really bad news for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope you get better soon,


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> Really bad news for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that. I hope that the surgery goes well, and that you have a fast and great recovery! I also hope, that she will wait until you are feeling better as well.


----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 17, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> Really bad news for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry!  I hope it is only a same day surgery, and everything goes well in every way.  Bless you and the drs.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I was in the hospital for 2 days getting my appendix removed.
I actually asked the Dr. if I could just come back next week because my goat was about to kid. ...it was a long shot but I took it 

As soon as I got home I dropped all my stuff and ran out  to her stall to find her ligaments gone. 20 minutes later she was pushing. 
I was SO happy to be able to be there for it!


I filmed it and will post it and pictures later!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow it was a busy day with several of the goats on here having babies.  Congrats. I am glad you got to be there. 

But you should be resting and taking care of yourself.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 18, 2012)

Here is a video. 
...If you want to just skip ahead go to about 12 mins.
http://youtu.be/0ubrPy_yv_E

My phone was about to die so I didnt get to take but one picture of the 1st one. Ill go out and take pictures tomorrow. 
















...she had twin BOYS!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 18, 2012)

The video was awesome!  Thanks for sharing!   Can't wait to see fluffy dried off pics of your new boys.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 18, 2012)

Did you notice that every body's doe is kidding today??? Betty is stubborn.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, this was sure neat to watch. A couple times I felt bad for momma. Thank you for sharing this! Congrats.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## lil'turkeyma (Jan 18, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 18, 2012)

I was pushing and shoving and holding tight to the office chair, you'd think I was delivering.

Woo hoo...glad that's over....

Congratulations on two beautiful bucklings.


DonnaBelle


----------



## fmizula (Jan 18, 2012)

omg! i havent had kids before and this is making me think twice about the human ones!! oh my god!!! she is amazing!!


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 18, 2012)

I think I might have a problem...

She hasnt passed her placenta and I "bumped" her and I think another one is in there.
The mucus that came out after the two was bloody but now its starting to become clear again...

Advice?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 18, 2012)

Is she acting distracted? is she letting the kids nurse and is she eating?  Does she look uncomfortable?  

I will watch the video again and see what I think. 

You can always stick your arm up there and feel around.

Edited: i didn't realize it didn't show the 2nd one being born.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 18, 2012)

NOt sure what to tell you, in my experience they seem distracted when they aren't finished.   Do you have someone that can help you tie her and gently check her out. You have to normally go past your wrist to get to the area where a baby could be in a U shape or two more babies twisted together and not coming into the birth canal.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 18, 2012)

I stuck my hand up her -boy she did not like that- and idnt even feel the placenta.
She ate the whole thing last year.

..could it be her stomach bouncing?
Its up near her left rib cage

She's acting very attentive.. but she went right on cleaniing the first while she birthed the second..


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 19, 2012)

I honestly don't know anything about the stomach bouncing thing.   i would think, if she is eating, walking around, tending to the babies then she is done.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 19, 2012)

I've never been able to tell a thing by bouncing, but like 20K said, if she's up and eating / being a mom, she was probably done.

Congrats!


----------



## poorboys (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks for sharing, a couple of times i was like okay she's having it now!!


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 19, 2012)

Here are a couple pictures I snapped this morning.
I tried taking a bunch but they just dont hold still! Its just pure cuteness watching them try and jump in place 

They really are no bigger than kittens.
Mamas 1st born (this is her 2nd birth) feels a little left out I think. He just stands back and watches her with them..

Yall think the eye color will change to dark brown?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh my gosh too cute. Thanks for the updated pictures.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Super cute!


----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 19, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> Here are a couple pictures I snapped this morning.
> I tried taking a bunch but they just dont hold still! Its just pure cuteness watching them try and jump in place
> 
> They really are no bigger than kittens.
> ...


How adorable..not two?  I thought two..oh well, he's adorable!


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 19, 2012)

Cynthia12 said:
			
		

> SarahFair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you were actually right.  Didn't she have two bucklings?  So many babies all of a sudden...getting hard to keep track


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 19, 2012)

She did have two. The other one wouldnt hold still long enough to get pictures the first time I went out there 

Heres a couple pictures of them napping


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

CUTE!!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 19, 2012)

So so cute!!


----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 19, 2012)

She had two, I knew it, I knew it!


----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 19, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> She did have two. The other one wouldnt hold still long enough to get pictures the first time I went out there
> 
> Heres a couple pictures of them napping
> http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk13/Faircloth9945/IMG_20120119_115746.jpghttp://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk13/Faircloth9945/IMG_20120119_115728.jpg
> http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk13/Faircloth9945/IMG_20120119_115659.jpghttp://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk13/Faircloth9945/IMG_20120119_115707.jpg


Had to bring DH over to see this...


----------



## Missy (Jan 19, 2012)

Simply adorable


----------

